# Epic trip to rockport



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got back from Rockport. Had an epic trip, caught ~35 large Redfish in two days. Most of the fish were 25"+,with several ~6, 28"+and two over 30". They were all caught on a redfish crack #4 in olive and black.
The only down side is I broke my favorite 5wt and 6wt rods on over size red's. 
Leason learned, don't use light rods on large fish. Hopefully Sage will warrant them and send me the replacement parts, they were customs that I built.
SORRY, I'm having problems uploading photos.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Great trip!

Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Canâ€™t beat a trip like that. Redfish crack is about all anyone needs, I wonder why I bother with other patterns sometimes. Too bad about the rods. Top of the slot and over slot redfish are beasts and known to wreck flies, hooks, tippet, and I guess you have to add lighter weight rods to the list.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Finally got the photos


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

How was the water quality, still clear? Were these fish sight cast fish over the flats or were you fishing deep water out at jetties? Sound like I need to hook up the boat! Good Job!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I still can't get the pictures of large ones to load, not sure what's going on. They are all sight cast fish. The water was relatively clean, about average for the back bays. When the fish are averaging 25" they aren't hard to see in 2' of water. We had a really low tide Thursday morning so the fish were out front early, then as the tide came in they started to move back into the back lakes. The bite really shutdown Friday morning, not much tide movement but picked back up after lunch.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

That guy in the picture looks like a guide I used to fish with but a lot older and kinda fatter


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

Knipling is a fun guide to spend a day with on the skiff. 35 redfish in two days is a hell of an accomplishment. Way to go! Lets see a picture of that fly when you get a chance.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The fly I was using was a black and olived Redfish crack fly. Tied in a #4 eagleclaw 413 jig hook. I like this hook because it always hooks the fish in the corner of the mouth, much like a circle hook. It also causes the fly to stand up so the tail can wave, better for the fish to see it. I think any dark colored fly would have worked those days, I just really like the style and durability of the crack fly. The real key is presentation ,you have to get it down to the fish and in front of him. Ideally you put it front and passed him so as you retrieve it he will see it with both eyes.

P.S. The fish in the picture is one of the average sized, The pictures of the big guys are stuck in my phone and i can't get them out. Sorry.

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

CEK is a super guy (guide) to fish with, had many fun days when he fished POC back in the day. He put me on a forty inch red back in Fishpond ne day when he had me throwing his infamous 5' buggywhip spinning rod with 4 lb. class Ande rigging. After that BULL drug us around the "pond" two or three times with no sign of give-up, Eric had to ask me four or five times to break off! Man that might have been a state class record! 



Many gr8 fishing stories start and end with Eric in the boat!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Good news I got the replace sections for my broke rods back from Sage. Know all I have to do is move the guides to the new sections. Hopefully they will be back in action in a week or two. It only took a coupled weeks to get them. it would have been faster but they had a problem with my credit card.


----------



## timdraper90 (Mar 31, 2020)

I love reading fishing stories during these times. It just helps me to keep looking forward despite the pandemic. I miss fishing so much. I miss coin collecting. Im praying they can find a vaccine soon.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

timdraper90 said:


> Im praying they can find a vaccine soon.


Amen brother! Saw they started a 2nd vaccine trial today!!


----------

